# Lancelot,Squire by King Arthur Tools



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mike Great review. I've seen them many time and knew what they did. But I guess I never appreciated the usefullness.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks for the review Mike!!*

I've owned one of these for at least 20 years, or more, & I can vouch for it.

I've used it to rough out a lot of my 3D carvings, such as the Old Norse Mariner.

I like using this better than a chainsaw, & I think it's safer too, although, you still have to be very careful.

They now make a smaller diameter size,a bout 2" I think.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the great review, Mike.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool review Mike!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Would you happen to have a video of it in action?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

No I don't and if I did it would be as useless as me sending u a fart. Meaning I don't have the skills yet to make a podcast or video or something useful like that. Sorry Zuki. Maybe Dick could do that for us. How about it Dick?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's one video on making a Didgeridoo, this is the first in a series.

*You'll notice its pretty aggressive.*


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

wow . . . that does hog out the wood. tks Dick.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot Dick, that's a lot better than me trying to tell you how it works. Thanks everyone. mike


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

how often do you have to sharpen it? I use a Kutzall one and love it.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not to often if you don't hit the ground or hit a nail or something like that. I've never bought a new chain for either of mine and like I said I've had them quit a while. I have'nt even had to sharpen mine too often.


----------



## CARVINGLIFEdotCom (Aug 4, 2008)

Just wondering, has anyone ever had trouble with the chain grabbing and pulling in a kerf? I don't have one myself, but have heard some horror stories about lost thumbs and run away grinders… In my opinion a super light chainsaw with a carving bar is a lot safer.
Anyone have safety ideas about using with the guard too? The tool I tried out was fairly limited with the guard on, and great with no guard at all, but a little scary.
Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Tim


----------



## peruturner (Mar 12, 2009)

I have used both tipes the chain and the kurtzall disc they are similar but the chain cuts faster


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Just found this thread. As a frequent user of this exact tool, I love it.


----------

